# Wetroom water repel



## ams_sxi (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a fully tiled wetroom shower and as you can imagine the water gets everywhere.

I used a squeege after showering the get rid of much water as possible. 

I wanted to see if there was any products i can apply to the tiles (porcelain) that will help repel the water. 

Something thats not too expensive and can by applied once a week to help top up coat etc.


----------



## Leezo (Nov 20, 2008)

You could try Autoglym polar seal. 
They do say it's for PW use however I've used it through a spray bottle on my shower screens with good results and good repellency.
Dilutes well too.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Carpro hydro2 lite works very well, it's not the cheapest but it's worth the extra money imo.


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Have you thought about a glass coating ?


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

I rinse down the shower enclosure with clean water, then go round with the Kaercher window vac to suck up nearly all the moisture and follow up with a microfibre drying towel. I do this once a day.
Although I have no proof, my thoughts are that the walls and glass will get coated with soap residue and body oils building up over the course of a week and will prevent the sheeting run off that you are seeking by applying a product.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Tykebike said:


> Although I have no proof, my thoughts are that the walls and glass will get coated with soap residue and body oils building up over the course of a week and will prevent the sheeting run off that you are seeking by applying a product.


I agree with this.
We just use a cheap squeegee. Last one in squeegees the shower. 😁


----------



## St Evelyn (Mar 15, 2019)

GeeWhizRS said:


> I agree with this.
> We just use a cheap squeegee. Last one in squeegees the shower. 😁


Pretty similar to us - we've a chrome squeegee that sit in it's hook on the shower screen that I use on both the glass screen and the tiled floor (it's a wet room). Don't do the wall tiles any more as they're undulating so never really dried off in the way the glass and floor does. They also don't appear to mark / stain so nothing lost in not doing them.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

We have laminate faced panels around the bath/shower and they're dark so, like a black car, show water spots.
We used to have a fancy chrome squeegee but the amount of times I caught the edge of it on the shower screen with it I thought, best not tempt fate any more. Just a cheap Vileda one now. 🙂


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Gyeon bathe plus


----------

